# Motorized Veteran



## Howard Gordon (Oct 24, 2017)

Finally finished up this motor whl project. The bike is a 1918 Columbia military model, powered by a 1921 Briggs and Stratton motor whl. Still need a gas line shut-off valve, but hope to find something at Memory Lane this week.
   I'm looking forward to getting some less challenging projects on the work bench. Have a couple original condition bicycles that need only the "presidential" clean-up. Still havin fun.


----------



## Greg M (Oct 24, 2017)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 24, 2017)

WOWSA!


----------



## mike j (Oct 25, 2017)

What he said... what a beauty.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 25, 2017)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 19, 2017)

Wow, spectacular. Are you planning to ride that beauty? what's the size of the rear tire please?


----------



## Bozman (Dec 23, 2017)

Stunning bike and amazing accessories.  

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

